# Samaki rod



## Jordan2612 (Jul 22, 2013)

Anyone out there use a samiki rod? Thinking about buying one for the yak and was just wondering about the quality of the rod.

Cheers, Jordan


----------



## Jordan2612 (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for the input matt, i will probably go with the raider fire rod by shimano as your not the first persons that's told me about they're broken Samaki rods. Cheers


----------



## hobiehead (Jun 8, 2013)

hey there mate i have 2 samaki zing rods a 6 10 one peice for my lure fishing outta the yak and a 10 foot for jew off the walls they are a great rod!! very stiff strong and load up well.they are about 180.00 and i wouldnt go with anything else to be honest like all graphite rods you have to be careful with handling ive had my 6 10 yak rod for years now and no faults at all.now im not sure what other rods samaki do but i own the samaki zing range and i cant fault them and i highly recommend them! i think the zing is the top end of the samaki range they do like anything in life u buy the cheaper is always going to fall apart if you have a good budget you wont regret buying one  samaki zing!!


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

Just picked up a Samaki Zing 9ft for casting small metals at the sea. I have no idea how good it will be but I wanted to tell ya'll anyway.


----------

